# 13th annual Original Post Turkey Day Crawl (DFW)



## Mowee-cr (Sep 27, 2008)

Yup this is the 13th year for our annual Post Turkey Day Crawl in Dallas. This year it will be on Friday November 28. The day long event will begin with lunch, we will hit a couple of shops where there will be great specials and some freebies. We'll end up back at the Cock & Bull for our gala dinner...prime rib is on the menu...we're still working on the other choices. The price for the dinner is $60 (up only $5 from last year) and that also includes a tick into our fabulous prize raffle.

Space is limited this year to 45 participants-- first come first served-- so let me know ASAP.

It will be a great time.


----------

